# Doc Savage



## Drac (Feb 25, 2009)

I am really surprized that with all the fictional characters being brought to the big screen that no one has attemted to do a movie about Doc Savage, The Man of Bronze..There was a horrible version that stared Ron Ely, of the short lived NBC's Tarzan...


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 25, 2009)

Drac said:


> I am really surprized that with all the fictional characters being brought to the big screen that no one has attemted to do a movie about Doc Savage, The Man of Bronze..There was a horrible version that stared Ron Ely, of the short lived NBC's Tarzan...


 

I'm with you Drac, Doc's tailor made for a movie franchise.  Course I'd also like to see some of the other pulp characters.  A new Shadow film would be great and how about the Avenger?


----------



## elder999 (Feb 25, 2009)

Drac said:


> I am really surprized that with all the fictional characters being brought to the big screen that no one has attemted to do a movie about Doc Savage, The Man of Bronze..


 
Be careful what you wish for........Arnold Schwarzenegger owned the rights (licensed from Conde nast, I think), once, but rumor has it that they were sold  to...........

.,......wait for it..........


.........wait for it.........



*Will Smith.*


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 25, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Be careful what you wish for........Arnold Schwarzenegger owned the rights (licensed from Conde nast, I think), once, but rumor has it that they were sold to...........
> 
> .,......wait for it..........
> 
> ...


 

scary.


----------



## grydth (Feb 25, 2009)

Drac said:


> I am really surprized that with all the fictional characters being brought to the big screen that no one has attemted to do a movie about Doc Savage, The Man of Bronze..There was a horrible version that stared Ron Ely, of the short lived NBC's Tarzan...



It may well be that horrible version's fate at the box office has scared other film companies away....


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember the campy movie. Is Doc Savage too mired in his times to be interesting nowadays?


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Be careful what you wish for........Arnold Schwarzenegger owned the rights (licensed from Conde nast, I think), once, but rumor has it that they were sold to...........
> 
> .,......wait for it..........
> 
> ...


 

Will Smith??? Noooooooooooooo....He should have been shot for what he did to the Wild Wild West movie...


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

grydth said:


> It may well be that horrible version's fate at the box office has scared other film companies away....


 
You are prolly right....I think it was Marvel Comics that did an excellent graphic novel of Doc Savage, all the characters looked like thay had been described in the paperbacks...The movie was a nightmare, they prolly spent more on the stupid march than on casting...


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 26, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I remember the campy movie. Is Doc Savage too mired in his times to be interesting nowadays?


 

I don't think that's the case.  After all, look at the success of the Indiana Jones films.  It's just going to take the right person to pull it together.  I'm pretty sure that person is NOT Will Smith.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 26, 2009)

Drac said:


> Will Smith??? Noooooooooooooo....He should have been shot for what he did to the Wild Wild West movie...


 

The only thing I remember about that movie is Salma Hayek in a corset.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, the WIld Wild West movie was awful...


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> The only thing I remember about that movie is Salma Hayek in a corset.


 
The only good thing about that movie...



arnisador said:


> Yeah, the WIld Wild West movie was awful...


 
Robert Conrad should kicked Will Smiths butt for what he did the character that he personafied..


----------

